# Transmission Behavior When Cold



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So I think my car has been doing this all along but I just started paying attention in the past couple days and wanted to get input from my fellow Dieselers. When I first start out and for the first couple miles, it seems like the transmission is almost slipping, but that's not entirely accurate. It is probably better stated as the torque converter is not locking up. It will not hold steady revs relative to speed. Once the car warms up, every gear "locks in" and the engine RPMs are directly related to your speed in a given gear, just like a manual transmission. Has anybody else noticed this cold behavior?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

It seems to hold low gear in higher rpms to heat up all fluids faster...imo


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> So I think my car has been doing this all along but I just started paying attention in the past couple days and wanted to get input from my fellow Dieselers. When I first start out and for the first couple miles, it seems like the transmission is almost slipping, but that's not entirely accurate. It is probably better stated as the torque converter is not locking up. It will not hold steady revs relative to speed. Once the car warms up, every gear "locks in" and the engine RPMs are directly related to your speed in a given gear, just like a manual transmission. Has anybody else noticed this cold behavior?


My transmission definitely stays in lower gears initially until things get moving. Probably the first mile or two like you said. In the morning my car gets well into the 2000s before it shifts to the next gear when I am going about 10-15mph (not sure exactly what gear it's "sticking" in). Usually the transition from that gear to the next is pretty abrupt when it happens, as would be expected for the car revving so high. I'd imagine it's trying to warm itself up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aisin probably had a big hand in the programming for these things. This is pretty typical behavior for every one I've had (especially first gear holding out for a long time). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Might it have something to do with the fluid? ATF is crazy viscous when cold. This may be done to protect important parts of the trans until it's warm? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I notice the same with mine. Sometimes when the car first starts up and you leave it will hold first gear out for a surprisingly long time. Then, when it finally shifts to second it doesn't seem to lock up the converter as soon as it normally would.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In general, a lockup torque converter is not enabled until trans fluid temp is around 100 degrees.......so, your observation is correct. There may be a temperature spec listed in the service manual. Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OK, seems like all is well and normal as I suspected. Thanks for the input!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

My diesel does this as well, but so did my former 2LT. In fact, that one was worse. In really cold conditions, it didn't seem to want to shift out of first at all.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Completely normal part of the warm up process which is just one more reason not to sit idle.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> So I think my car has been doing this all along but I just started paying attention in the past couple days and wanted to get input from my fellow Dieselers. When I first start out and for the first couple miles, it seems like the transmission is almost slipping, but that's not entirely accurate. It is probably better stated as the torque converter is not locking up. It will not hold steady revs relative to speed. Once the car warms up, every gear "locks in" and the engine RPMs are directly related to your speed in a given gear, just like a manual transmission. Has anybody else noticed this cold behavior?


Hey diesel,

I see you've received some feedback from our fellow forum members already, but if anything changes feel free to reach out to us via PM and we would be glad to set you up with your dealer.

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey diesel,
> 
> I see you've received some feedback from our fellow forum members already, but if anything changes feel free to reach out to us via PM and we would be glad to set you up with your dealer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the message. I believe from the feedback I have received that it is all perfectly normal.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Completely normal part of the warm up process which is just one more reason not to sit idle.


Sitting at idle gets you nowhere with the Cruze diesel (pun intended). The most I let it idle has been around 5 minutes but it was also -20f or colder outside. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

